# Some of my awesome additions from April's most recent shipment



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Brilliant










Alenquer Cross



















Blue Diamond


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That Brilliant is BRILLIANT!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the alenquer cross as their facemask + bodies can change colors fast, according to their moods. Happy - bright/light. Moody - dark/dull.
Nice collections, Joseph !!!!!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Peter, and yes, thats the amazing thing about Alenquer crosses, they are so chameleon like at changing colors it seems to suit whatever mood they are in. 

The same fish can go from brown to brown with blue striations to mostly light blue and anywhere in between. 

The ones you have from me used to be able to turn quite red or show a really blue head.

Oh and the Blue Diamond from April is the devil. Its really red eye turns bright red and it starts beating on all the other fish in the tank!!


----------



## gtec2775 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow..beautiful.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking fish.


----------

